# How far would you be willing to take a passenger?



## globetrotter (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know how far would an uber driver be willing to take a passenger? Say, for instance, from Paris to Lyon in France which is roughly 460km and a 4 hour drive. You're obviously looking at 8 hours on the road (4 hour return) but you're also looking at a fare of 856 - 1141 euros (or 656 - 875 pounds/993 - 1324 US dollars). It sounds ridiculous, I know - but would you do it? 

If not, would a sizeable tip change your mind? Maybe even another 200 on top?

I appreciate many of you don't live in France so Paris to Lyon is hard to relate to. But, focusing on the length of time/distance, whats your maximum? Again, we're talking big money here.

Thanks!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

From reports I have seen here,
there is a 4 hour limit built into the Uber system (at least here in the US)
After the 4 hours the app ends the trip automatically.
These drivers contacted Uber and eventually got paid.

Personally the max I would take is a 2 hour drive (each direction), just because of the fear
of not getting paid in case the passenger creates problems.
Of course if you pay me cash, I'll take you anywhere.

Also I'm not sure how good is the cellular internet coverage in the countryside of France.
If there is no internet service on the road, the Uber system can not track the trip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You can look at it this way. You may not have to work for the rest of the week.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I will take them anywhere.. I love highway driving.. Easy miles on your car.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

When I drove limo about 20 years ago, I took a certain infomercial celebrity and his girlfriend in a white 10-passenger stretch from the NW side of Chicago to St. Paul, MN. I asked him a few times if he wanted to negotiate a flat rate for the trip, but he refused. Ended up earning four figures for both me and the car owner, and he even paid for my hotel room that night at a HoJo. He became my best client in Chicago for about a year after that. Definitely paid off.

I don't think I would treat an Uber ride much differently, as long as I got paid for the entire trip.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

I drive regular limo too & I would not want to drive anywhere over 30 min for uber x. 
If I drive to Nyc from Boston regular sedan price is $750 ++ approx $1000 & takes 9-12 hours round trip 
Uber x would be $280-$350 I used to make $250 as a driver in a company car.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

At least in the US your allowed negotiate an off Uber fee for your return trip. If you have the skills, and a credit card reader, you should be able to negotiate a reasonable fee to cover both directions.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> At least in the US your allowed negotiate an off Uber fee for your return trip. If you have the skills, and a credit card reader, you should be able to negotiate a reasonable fee to cover both directions.


Oh thanks I did not know that. Then I'll consider doing it if they're willing to pay. Because there are lots of places ( cape cod Friday in summer) is another that the uber 
rate is just not enough.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Probably 50 miles max. Too much time wasted coming back.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Shit, I'd drive you to London if I could


----------

